# Il Miglior Dribblatore della Storia



## Fabry_cekko (21 Marzo 2013)

prima di passare ai terzini, votiamo per decidere il Miglior Dribblatore, il giocatore che ci fa divertire...questa volta credo che sarà una lotta fino alla fine
ci sono giocatori di qualsiasi epoca
per qualsiasi consiglio scrivete quì
http://www.milanworld.net/proposta-vt4863-9.html#post150394


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Marzo 2013)

Votato


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Votato



chi?


----------



## jaws (21 Marzo 2013)

Il titolo dice già tutto, bisogna votare il migliore, the Best


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> chi?


Indovina


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2013)

Maradona.


----------



## Butcher (21 Marzo 2013)

Votato.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Marzo 2013)

dinho


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Marzo 2013)

Vi voglio condizionare  



 come li saltava lui negli anni d'oro nessuno mai 


DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> dinho


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vi voglio condizionare
> 
> 
> 
> come li saltava lui negli anni d'oro nessuno mai



quei 2-3 anni di barça li ricordo come fosse ieri,a ogni notizia di accostamento al milan avevo le mutande croccanti 

avevo il cellulare pieno di suoi video,ho 7 magliette(brasile 1a e 2a,psg ultimo anno,barça anno champions e ultimo anno,e milan primo e ultimo anno)

per quei 2-3 magici anni lo considero il più forte giocatore di calcio che il mondo abbia mai visto 

quando lo comprammo il giorno dopo comprai la maglia ed ero felice come una pasqua


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Marzo 2013)

Dinho per la nostra generazione è stato un mito, una leggenda, sui cellulari ognuno di noi aveva almeno un suo trick


----------



## BB7 (21 Marzo 2013)

Se devo votare quello che mi ha fatto divertire di più allora è Ronaldinho. Ma se devo votare chi dribbla meglio e in modo più efficacie quello è senza dubbio Messi


----------



## runner (21 Marzo 2013)

Dinho rules!!


----------



## pipporo (21 Marzo 2013)

dinho


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Marzo 2013)

indeciso tra messi e ronaldinho ma voto messi


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Marzo 2013)

Ho rivolto la domanda a mio padre,che può valutare,per questioni anagrafiche,tutti i players in lista.E' indeciso tra Garrincha e Best.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dinho per la nostra generazione è stato un mito, una leggenda, sui cellulari ognuno di noi aveva almeno un suo trick



+4 sugli inseguitori


----------



## prd7 (21 Marzo 2013)

Garrincha.


----------



## Snake (21 Marzo 2013)

Mah, difficile, tutti grandissimi ma c'è chi dribblava prevalentemente sulla fascia e si sa che quelli sono agevolati, il fuoriclasse assoluto riesce a dribblare anche per vie centrali e in questo Messi, Maradona e Ronaldo per me sono una spanna superiore agli altri. Voto Ronaldo perchè rispetto agli altri due aveva più skills.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Marzo 2013)

Non posso non votare Ronaldo, lo apprezzo troppo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vi voglio condizionare
> 
> 
> 
> come li saltava lui negli anni d'oro nessuno mai



ci stai riuscendo alla grande


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ci stai riuscendo alla grande



Non fate i barboni guardate anche il video su Ronaldo che ho postato


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Marzo 2013)

allora guardate anche questo


----------



## prd7 (21 Marzo 2013)




----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Marzo 2013)

Ronaldinho aveva un repertorio di finte e dribbling mostruoso. E' senza dubbio il migliore del millennio in questo campo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Marzo 2013)

Io credo semplicemente che gli altri, rispetto a Ronaldinho, abbinavano anche eccezionali qualità fisiche ad una tecnica comunque superlativa, non che Ronaldinho fosse una mammoletta, dato che il brasiliano è stato nell'anno del pallone d'oro esplosivo proprio da un punto di vista fisico, però in Ronaldinho era la tecnica a prevalere sul fisico, tecnica pura quella del dentone. Guardavo, checché ne dica Tanner  proprio il video di Marshall(non che ci fosse bisogno del video)e risalta, in Ronaldo, soprattutto lo strapotere fisico, anche quello un dribblomane, però fatto più di allunghi, scatti e forza.


----------



## Snake (21 Marzo 2013)

Allora posto questo, nonostante abbia votato per il fenomeno ma è un video bellissimo con delle soundtrack stupende


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Marzo 2013)

Ronaldo il fenomeno assolutamente, la palla non la prendevi manco sparandoli. Lo stesso Nesta mi sembra che disse, che Ronaldo era il più difficile da marcare e ogni volta gli faceva girare la testa


----------



## Jino (21 Marzo 2013)

E' difficilissimo decidere, ma forse nel dribbling Ronaldinho aveva un qualcosa in più o forse semplicemente di più magico.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Marzo 2013)

Voto Dinho,nel suo prime era una cosa incredibile,ogni minimo tocco di palla era magia pura.



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ronaldo il fenomeno assolutamente, la palla non la prendevi manco sparandoli. Lo stesso Nesta mi sembra che disse, che Ronaldo era il più difficile da marcare e ogni volta gli faceva girare la testa



Si,però attenzione che Ronaldo poteva contare anche su un' esplosività muscolare spaventosa che lo facilitava molto (vedi Pato quando stava in piedi).Ovviamente anche lui aveva un dribbling spaventoso,ma quello del Dingo ha probabilmente rivoluzionato il calcio.


----------



## esjie (21 Marzo 2013)

Mi permetto di dire che manca Savicevic , non sarà stato il migliore, ma in questa lista come outsider ci sarebbe potuto stare.

Non saprei chi votare...Garrincha cmq non sarebbe stato Garrincha col tasso tecnico dei difensori dell'epoca, era una Ronaldinho dell'epoca, poca voglia di sacrificarsi, tanto talento...allora premiava.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Marzo 2013)

votate su


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Marzo 2013)

Ci siamo stabilizzati.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (23 Marzo 2013)

direi proprio garrincha.


----------



## _ET_ (23 Marzo 2013)

sacrilegio non averlo messo nel sondaggio.


----------



## juventino (23 Marzo 2013)

Se devo considerare tutta la carriera allora vince Maradona a mani basse, ma Dinho per 2-3 anni è stato un alieno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Marzo 2013)

_ET_ ha scritto:


> sacrilegio non averlo messo nel sondaggio.


Beh, il ragazzo sapeva dribblare  ma non era un dribblomane come gli altri del sondaggio.


----------



## Livestrong (23 Marzo 2013)

Gambe storte


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Beh, il ragazzo sapeva dribblare  ma non era un dribblomane come gli altri del sondaggio.



proprio per questo motivo non l'ho inserito...nessuno mette in dubbio la sua classe


----------



## The P (23 Marzo 2013)

dinho senza se e senza ma,

secondo posto c. ronaldo imho.


----------



## The P (23 Marzo 2013)

se parliamo di dribblomani comunque mi vengono in mente 3 anche altri 3 giocatori:

Denilson
Ococha
Donadoni


----------



## Gnagnazio (23 Marzo 2013)

Garrincha sicuramente


----------



## iceman. (23 Marzo 2013)

Ronaldinho nel 2005 era una belva; a parte le giocate ma il gol vs il chelsea che danza e poi la piazza li' e' da oscar.Peccato si sia dato all'alcolismo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Marzo 2013)

Per me Ronaldo. Quello che faceva lui non l'ho visto fare a nessuno. Peccato che abbia avuto tutti quei problemi alle ginocchia, altrimenti staremmo parlando del migliore giocatore di tutti i tempi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Marzo 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Mah, difficile, tutti grandissimi ma c'è chi dribblava prevalentemente sulla fascia e si sa che quelli sono agevolati, il fuoriclasse assoluto riesce a dribblare anche per vie centrali e in questo Messi, Maradona e Ronaldo per me sono una spanna superiore agli altri. Voto Ronaldo perchè rispetto agli altri due aveva più skills.



non so se l'hai scritto perchè hai letto i miei post precedenti ma hai dato l'unica risposta da vero intenditore,

posto che stiamo parlando di 10 fuoriclasse inimitabili, i 3 in gara sono quelli che hai citato.

nb per quelli che hanno votato best, Garrincha e Ronaldinho ma avete mai giocato almeno nel cortiletto sotto casa?
se sì chi di voi è un broccaccio gioca sicuramente sulle fascie (come me) chi al pallone è in grado di dare del tu gioca sicuramente più centrale, non vi dice nulla la cosa?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Per me Ronaldo. Quello che faceva lui non l'ho visto fare a nessuno. Peccato che abbia avuto tutti quei problemi alle ginocchia, altrimenti staremmo parlando del migliore giocatore di tutti i tempi.



assolutamente si


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> non so se l'hai scritto perchè hai letto i miei post precedenti ma hai dato l'unica risposta da vero intenditore,
> 
> posto che stiamo parlando di 10 fuoriclasse inimitabili, i 3 in gara sono quelli che hai citato.
> 
> ...



E' un discorso alquanto contorto il tuo.Non necessariamente chi è meno tecnico gioca in fascia e viceversa.Prendo come esempio il Bayern:Robben e Ribery attaccanti esterni(le rapporto alle ali di un tempo) e Gomez e Mandzukic centrali.Poi Garrincha e Best molti è limitato definirli "giocatori di fascia"(suggerimento di mio padre).Personalmente io voterei Ronaldo,semplicemente il più forte giocatore che abbia mai ammirato,con un dribbling fulmineo,a velocità supersonica e nel triennio 96-98 10 spanne sopra Messi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E' un discorso alquanto contorto il tuo.Non necessariamente chi è meno tecnico gioca in fascia e viceversa.Prendo come esempio il Bayern:Robben e Ribery attaccanti esterni(le rapporto alle ali di un tempo) e Gomez e Mandzukic centrali.Poi Garrincha e Best molti è limitato definirli "giocatori di fascia"(suggerimento di mio padre).Personalmente io voterei Ronaldo,semplicemente il più forte giocatore che abbia mai ammirato,con un dribbling fulmineo,a velocità supersonica e nel triennio 96-98 10 spanne sopra Messi.



Io non sto dicendo che chi gioca in fascia è necessariamente un brocco, tant'è che ho detto che sono tutti fuoriclasse inimitabili, sto dicendo che dribblare dal centro è molto più difficile e Ronaldo Messi Maradona sono gli unici che lo hanno fatto di routine, lo stesso Ronaldinho gran dribblatore partiva spessissimo dalla fascia


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io non sto dicendo che chi gioca in fascia è necessariamente un brocco, tant'è che ho detto che sono tutti fuoriclasse inimitabili, sto dicendo che dribblare dal centro è molto più difficile e Ronaldo Messi Maradona sono gli unici che lo hanno fatto di routine, lo stesso Ronaldinho gran dribblatore partiva spessissimo dalla fascia



I 3 che hai citato erano(o sono nel caso della Pulce)molto meno dribblomani di un Garrincha o un Best e il fatto che un dribbling per vie centrali sia più difficile non rende loro superiori a prescindere rispetto a chi predilige la corsie esterne.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Marzo 2013)

Incredibile rimontone del fenomeno che si porta a tre lunghezze da Ronaldinho, 9 a 12 il punteggio  intanto Garrincha alla finestra con 7 voti 


tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> non so se l'hai scritto perchè hai letto i miei post precedenti ma hai dato l'unica risposta da vero intenditore,
> 
> posto che stiamo parlando di 10 fuoriclasse inimitabili, i 3 in gara sono quelli che hai citato.
> 
> ...


Ronaldinho era un giocatore di fascia ? Scherzi ?


----------



## hiei87 (24 Marzo 2013)

Ronaldo secondo il mio parere ha portato il gioco del calcio a un'altra velocità...molti giocatori esplosi dopo di lui, come Ronaldinho, Neymar, Cristiano Ronaldo, ma in parte anche Messi, forse non sarebbero stati gli stessi giocatori senza di lui.
Molti dei trick che vediamo oggi eseguiti dai più grandi dribblomani sui campi di calcio li ha inventati lui o comunque li ha resi celebri....
Su Best e Garrincha non mi posso sbilanciare perchè non li ho visti giocare..in tempi recenti penso meriti una mensione anche Luis Figo, che riusciva quasi sempre a saltare l'uomo anche senza bisogno di fare numeri ingegnosi e senza essere particolarmente veloce.


----------



## Brain84 (24 Marzo 2013)

Ronaldo-Ronaldinho-Maradona..in ordine


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Incredibile rimontone del fenomeno che si porta a tre lunghezze da Ronaldinho, 9 a 12 il punteggio  intanto Garrincha alla finestra con 7 voti
> 
> Ronaldinho era un giocatore di fascia ? Scherzi ?



Ha già scusa la rete è piena di filmati di Ronaldinho che dribbla dal dischetto del rigore e si presenta solo davanti al portiere,
ops lo avevo confuso con Messi Ronaldo e Maradona


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ha già scusa la rete è piena di filmati di Ronaldinho che dribbla dal dischetto del rigore e si presenta solo davanti al portiere,
> ops lo avevo confuso con Messi Ronaldo e Maradona


Wtf ? Me ne fotto altamente della rete dato che ho avuto il piacere di vederlo giocare e Ronaldinho era uno che svariava su tutto il fronte d'attacco, dribblando sulla fascia come al centro, dire che partiva prevalentemente dalla fascia è quantomeno riduttivo oppure significa non ricordare bene dove giocava, come nella fattispecie


----------



## 2515 (24 Marzo 2013)

Ronaldo indubbiamente, me ne frego dell'estetica, un dribblatore è uno che salta l'uomo, velocemente. Qua conta l'efficacia e solo quella e Ronaldinho si intestardiva troppo a volte, certi trick velleitari non servivano.

Comunque trovo assurdo che non ci sia MVB, non sarà stato un campione di trick ma cristo santo sembrava che danzasse quando partiva palla al piede.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Marzo 2013)

Certo che se Messi arriva 5 o 6 in questa classifica è meglio che da ora in poi parliamo di giardinaggio

Ultimo tentativo per rinsavirvi:

Non scambiate la freguenza dei Dribbling con la loro efficacia
da questo punto di vista Garrincha e Ronaldinho in carriera ne hanno fatti sicuramente il triplo rispetto ai 3 mostri sacri
ma se lo fai decentrato puoi anche saltare 3 o 4 uomini di fila e non creare nulla di pericoloso, è evidente che se lo fai in area o nel cerchio centrale dell'area, oltre alla difficolta di avere difensori che arrivano da tutte le direzioni, saltando 1 o 2 uomini sei davanti al portiere,
è così complicato da metabolizzare?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Certo che se Messi arriva 5 o 6 in questa classifica è meglio che da ora in poi parliamo di giardinaggio
> 
> Ultimo tentativo per rinsavirvi:
> 
> ...


Tanto quanto è complicato metabolizzare che Ronaldinho non era un esterno


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Wtf ? Me ne fotto altamente della rete dato che ho avuto il piacere di vederlo giocare e Ronaldinho era uno che svariava su tutto il fronte d'attacco, dribblando sulla fascia come al centro, dire che partiva prevalentemente dalla fascia è quantomeno riduttivo oppure significa non ricordare bene dove giocava, come nella fattispecie



Sono totalmente in disaccordo evidentemente su Ronaldinho non riesci a essere obiettivo,ma io amo le passioni di qualsiasi genere siano, si vive di passioni, oltretutto i tuoi post sono solitamente tra i più interessanti e arguti, evviva la pluralità di opinione


----------



## jaws (24 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Certo che se Messi arriva 5 o 6 in questa classifica è meglio che da ora in poi parliamo di giardinaggio
> 
> Ultimo tentativo per rinsavirvi:
> 
> ...



è così complicato capire che altri possono avere pareri diversi senza per questo capirne meno di calcio di te?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sono totalmente in disaccordo evidentemente su Ronaldinho non riesci a essere obiettivo,ma io amo le passioni di qualsiasi genere siano, si vive di passioni, oltretutto i tuoi post sono solitamente tra i più interessanti e arguti, evviva la pluralità di opinione


Io non riesco ad essere obiettivo e tu hai la memoria corta  Ronaldinho è sempre stato uno che ricopriva tutto il fronte d'attacco, Robben, Garrincha, Reyes, Overmars, Figo erano esterni non Ronaldinho


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Marzo 2013)

Io dico Ronaldo-Messi-Maradona: qui non si parla di trick, ma l'efficacia del dribbling. Di sicuro Ronaldo in questo senso a Barcellona e al primo anno di Inter ha praticato un altro sport. 
Non a caso Gigi Simoni disse: "Ronaldo oggi fa ancora la differenza, una volta invece era la differenza". Prima degli infortuni a mio avviso faceva delle cose che nessuno, neanche Messi e Maradona sono riusciti a eguagliare. 
Ronaldo era quello che buttavi la palla avanti e sapevi che qualcosa avrebbe combinato. 
Ronaldinho è stato un giocatore geniale, ma secondo me non si può accostare a quei 3 mostri che secondo me sono proprio di altra categoria.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Marzo 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ronaldinho è stato un giocatore geniale, ma secondo me non si può accostare a quei 3 mostri che secondo me sono proprio di altra categoria.



anche per me...infatti mi sono sorpreso del risultato del sondaggio...Dinho è stato un mostro per 2-3 anni


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Marzo 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> è così complicato capire che altri possono avere pareri diversi senza per questo capirne meno di calcio di te?



La tua domanda è più che lecità, ti assicuro che da parte mia non c'è presunzione. 
sto solo discutendo appassionatamente e con un pò di ironia in quello che considero un gioco


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io non riesco ad essere obiettivo e tu hai la memoria corta  Ronaldinho è sempre stato uno che ricopriva tutto il fronte d'attacco, Robben, Garrincha, Reyes, Overmars, Figo erano esterni non Ronaldinho



Sono disposto a portare avanti la discussione solo se ti rendi conto che ci stiamo divertendo e non la prendi come un affronto personale tipo utente jaws


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sono disposto a portare avanti la discussione solo se ti rendi conto che ci stiamo divertendo e non la prendi come un affronto personale tipo l0utente jaws


Ma non l'ho presa come un affronto personale 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io dico Ronaldo-Messi-Maradona: qui non si parla di trick, ma l'efficacia del dribbling. Di sicuro Ronaldo in questo senso a Barcellona e al primo anno di Inter ha praticato un altro sport.
> Non a caso Gigi Simoni disse: "Ronaldo oggi fa ancora la differenza, una volta invece era la differenza". Prima degli infortuni a mio avviso faceva delle cose che nessuno, neanche Messi e Maradona sono riusciti a eguagliare.
> Ronaldo era quello che buttavi la palla avanti e sapevi che qualcosa avrebbe combinato.
> Ronaldinho è stato un giocatore geniale, ma secondo me non si può accostare a quei 3 mostri che secondo me sono proprio di altra categoria.


Si ma non stiamo parlando dei giocatori nella loro completezza ma ci stiamo esprimendo solo riguardo al dribbling, altrimenti anche io sarei d'accordo nel dire che Messi, Maradona e Ronaldo siano stati più forti anche di Ronaldinho.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma non l'ho presa come un affronto personale
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Anche io non parlo della loro completezza, altrimenti se parliamo di completezza Ronaldinho non entrerebbe neanche nei primi dieci migliori della storia del calcio a mio avviso  Per me Ronaldinho paragonato a quei 3 aveva un dribbling meno efficace.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io non riesco ad essere obiettivo e tu hai la memoria corta  Ronaldinho è sempre stato uno che ricopriva tutto il fronte d'attacco, Robben, Garrincha, Reyes, Overmars, Figo erano esterni non Ronaldinho



Quelli che hai citato erano ali pure, principalmente il loro gioco era di andare sul fondo e mettere cross pericolosi per il centravanti, aggiungerei anche Figo visto che è stato citato, ricordo che sempre di fuoriclasse si sta parlando-

Il gioco di Ronaldinho era più sofisticato e molto più complicato, infatti rispetto a loro lo considero un dribblatore migliore, lui stava principalmente nel centrodestra, dribblando e portandosi addosso buona parte della difesa avversaria aspettando il momento adatto per l'assist millimetrico per il compagno che si inseriva in area a sorpresa. é un gioco abbastanza simile a quello che fà Cassano fatte le debite proporzioni.
I 3 mostri soliti li considerò ancora superiori perche dribblano da una posizione ancora più complicata e centrale con lo scopo di andare direttamente al tiro.
Naturalmente nel corso della sua carriera qualsiasi giuoicatore fuoriclasse e no, tenta qualsiasi tipo di giocata ma le caratteristiche distintive di questi giocatori sono queste.
Probabilmente se andiamo a rivedere i tanti gol in carriera di Ronaldinho ce ne saranno anche di quelli in cui dribbla mezza difesa e fa gol, ma non era la sua caratteristica principale, io ricordo di tanto in tanto anche dei bei rientri in difesa ma non bastano per considerarlo un incontrista.
Certo è che Ronaldinho va inserito senza se e senza ma nella classifica dei migliori assist man du tutti i tempi (ovviamente gli assist non vanno confusi con i cross)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Quelli che hai citato erano ali pure, principalmente il loro gioco era di andare sul fondo e mettere cross pericolosi per il centravanti, aggiungerei anche Figo visto che è stato citato, ricordo che sempre di fuoriclasse si sta parlando-
> 
> Il gioco di Ronaldinho era più sofisticato e molto più complicato, infatti rispetto a loro lo considero un dribblatore migliore, lui stava principalmente nel centrodestra, dribblando e portandosi addosso buona parte della difesa avversaria aspettando il momento adatto per l'assist millimetrico per il compagno che si inseriva in area a sorpresa. é un gioco abbastanza simile a quello che fà Cassano fatte le debite proporzioni.
> I 3 mostri soliti li considerò ancora superiori perche dribblano da una posizione ancora più complicata e centrale con lo scopo di andare direttamente al tiro.
> ...


Però mi hai parlato di tutto e niente  quei giocatori li ho citati per dire semplicemente che loro erano esterni, non Ronaldinho, se proprio vogliamo trovare una collocazione fissa al brasiliano possiamo dire che è stato una seconda punta, volendo un trequartista ed è stato un giocatore in grado di dribblare sull'esterno come al centro ma non è stato assolutamente un giocatore che i suoi dribbling li faceva esclusivamente sull'esterno.


----------



## _ET_ (24 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Beh, il ragazzo sapeva dribblare  ma non era un dribblomane come gli altri del sondaggio.



non sarà tra i primissimi ma per me nei dieci ci stava alla grande.a centrocampo ne saltava sistematicamente un paio anche solo con lo stop,spettacolo!!

d'accordo su ronaldo,lui e maradona non hanno eguali nella storia del calcio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Marzo 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Anche io non parlo della loro completezza, altrimenti se parliamo di completezza Ronaldinho non entrerebbe neanche nei primi dieci migliori della storia del calcio a mio avviso  Per me Ronaldinho paragonato a quei 3 aveva un dribbling meno efficace.


Mah, non sono d'accordo... Ronaldinho secondo me esprimeva tecnica pura, aiutato meno dal fisico di quanto non fossero stati aiutati gli altri. Ronaldinho con un tocco ne poteva saltare tre in un colpo solo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mah, non sono d'accordo... Ronaldinho secondo me esprimeva tecnica pura, aiutato meno dal fisico di quanto non fossero stati aiutati gli altri. Ronaldinho con un tocco ne poteva saltare tre in un colpo solo.


Paradossalmente invece se ci fai caso, è stato esplosivo in quel senso proprio nei due anni in cui in quanto a fisico era al top. Per me è il contrario, cioè era aiutato molto dal fisico rispetto soprattutto a Messi e Maradona, due tappi. Sebbene entrambi avessero una forza fisica non comune.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Marzo 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Paradossalmente invece se ci fai caso, è stato esplosivo in quel senso proprio nei due anni in cui in quanto a fisico era al top. Per me è il contrario, cioè era aiutato molto dal fisico rispetto soprattutto a Messi e Maradona, due tappi. Sebbene entrambi avessero una forza fisica non comune.


Certo, l'ho scritto in alcuni post fa, fisicamente era esplosivo ma proprio il fisico aveva un ruolo minore rispetto alla tecnica. Ronaldo era potenza, forza pura, che poi Maradona e Messi fossero piccolini non credo c'entri, perché proprio grazie alle loro qualità atletiche sono dotati di un'agilità, di una rapidità pazzesca che li rende imprevedibili.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (24 Marzo 2013)

Ronaldo e Dinho ex-aequo


----------



## Djici (24 Marzo 2013)

mi sembra ovvio che il ruolo di dinho e trecante


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Certo, l'ho scritto in alcuni post fa, fisicamente era esplosivo ma proprio il fisico aveva un ruolo minore rispetto alla tecnica. Ronaldo era potenza, forza pura, che poi Maradona e Messi fossero piccolini non credo c'entri, perché proprio grazie alle loro qualità atletiche sono dotati di un'agilità, di una rapidità pazzesca che li rende imprevedibili.



Credo che on questo caso sei più nel giusto tù.
Io dividerei i giocatori che dribblano facendosi aiutare anche dalla forza fisica (da non confondere con l'altezza:, Maradona era un nano ma ha spallate valeva quasi Ibra) e quelli che usano principalmente tecnica, velocità e agilità.

Anche o soprattutto fisici: Ronaldo, Maradona, Ibra, Figo, Savicevic, Pele, C, Ronaldo Kaka Giordano Gullit Van Basten, Best ecc,

Solo tecnici agili e veloci: Messi, Rivera, Mazzola, Cassano, Garrincha, Baggio, Ronaldinho, Donadoni ecc
potreste suggerire dei nomi anche voi


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Certo, l'ho scritto in alcuni post fa, fisicamente era esplosivo ma proprio il fisico aveva un ruolo minore rispetto alla tecnica. Ronaldo era potenza, forza pura, che poi Maradona e Messi fossero piccolini non credo c'entri, perché proprio grazie alle loro qualità atletiche sono dotati di un'agilità, di una rapidità pazzesca che li rende imprevedibili.


Infatti ho scritto che erano dotati di una forza fisica non comune  Per essere un dribblatore molto abile, una certa forza fisica è necessaria. Sia Messi che Maradona non li butti giù neanche con il carrarmato. Lo stesso era Ronaldinho nel biennio al Barcellona. 
Ronaldinho più che per il dribbling secondo me è più un giocatore di inventiva fuori dal comune e molto abile negli assist. Il dribbling secondo me non era la sua migliore qualità, però sono opinioni.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Credo che on questo caso sei più nel giusto tù.
> Io dividerei i giocatori che dribblano facendosi aiutare anche dalla forza fisica (da non confondere con l'altezza:, Maradona era un nano ma ha spallate valeva quasi Ibra) e quelli che usano principalmente tecnica, velocità e agilità.
> 
> Anche o soprattutto fisici: Ronaldo, Maradona, Ibra, Figo, Savicevic, Pele, C, Ronaldo Kaka Giordano Gullit Van Basten, Best ecc,
> ...



così viene troppa confusione e vengono fuori tantissimi nomi (mancano Del Piero, Totti, Henry ecc.ecc.), questo sondaggio racchiude tutto


----------



## Pivellino (24 Marzo 2013)

Best tutta la vita


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Marzo 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Infatti ho scritto che erano dotati di una forza fisica non comune  Per essere un dribblatore molto abile, una certa forza fisica è necessaria. Sia Messi che Maradona non li butti giù neanche con il carrarmato. Lo stesso era Ronaldinho nel biennio al Barcellona.
> Ronaldinho più che per il dribbling secondo me è più un giocatore di inventiva fuori dal comune e molto abile negli assist. Il dribbling secondo me non era la sua migliore qualità, però sono opinioni.


Appunto, proprio perché giocatori anche molto fisici erano aiutati dal fisico più di un Ronaldinho. L'inventiva si traduce proprio nel dribbling, quando si pensa a Ronaldinho si pensa necessariamente ai suoi numeri e quindi alla gente messa a sedere


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Appunto, proprio perché giocatori anche molto fisici erano aiutati dal fisico più di un Ronaldinho. L'inventiva si traduce proprio nel dribbling, quando si pensa a Ronaldinho si pensa necessariamente ai suoi numeri e quindi alla gente messa a sedere


XD Inventiva intendevo ad esempio il gol contro il Chelsea, quella giocata è geniale, come tante altre che ha fatto. Alcune volte partiva in dribbling, ma per diventare devastante in quella specialità doveva essere sorretto da una condizione fisica eccellente, cosa che a mio avviso avevano meno bisogno gli altri tre. 
Poi che sia stato un giocatore geniale nessuno lo mette in dubbio: per me in un certo senso invece Ronaldinho non dico che ha segnato un'epoca, ma poco ci manca. Ha rappresentato la nuova generazione di numero 10: alto 1.80 e forte fisicamente, veloce al contrario di elementi di tecnica pura come Rui Costa, Zidane e lo stesso Boban ad esempio. Quel 10 lì è scomparso, ora ne stanno uscendo fuori alcuni ultimamente, ma sono spesso dotati anche di un discreto dinamismo e vengono spesso arretrati a metà campo a fare la mezz'ala.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Credo che on questo caso sei più nel giusto tù.
> Io dividerei i giocatori che dribblano facendosi aiutare anche dalla forza fisica (da non confondere con l'altezza:, Maradona era un nano ma ha spallate valeva quasi Ibra) e quelli che usano principalmente tecnica, velocità e agilità.
> 
> Anche o soprattutto fisici: Ronaldo, Maradona, Ibra, Figo, Savicevic, Pele, C, Ronaldo Kaka Giordano Gullit Van Basten, Best ecc,
> ...


Beh ad esempio tra quelli forti fisicamente puoi metterci Eusebio, Weah e Cruijff.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> così viene troppa confusione e vengono fuori tantissimi nomi (mancano Del Piero, Totti, Henry ecc.ecc.), questo sondaggio racchiude tutto



Si si, non intendevo nel sondaggio, sarebbe assurdo sempre dribblatori sono,
vorrei fare un giochetto solo come post


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Marzo 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> XD elementi di tecnica pura come Rui Costa, Zidane e lo stesso Boban ad esempio. Quel 10 lì è scomparso, ora ne stanno uscendo fuori alcuni ultimamente, ma sono spesso dotati anche di un discreto dinamismo e vengono spesso arretrati a metà campo a fare la mezz'ala.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Rui Costa va nei tecnici
Zidane e Boban direi che avevano anche una fisicità non comune
Eusebio, Weah e Cruijff senz'altro fisicamente dotati, come Totti e Seedorf
Del Piero invece lo metterei con quelli che abbinano tecnica e velocità ma meno forza, come Insigne e Giovinco
E ElSha? mi sembra che usa più la tecnica in velocità che il fisico, che dite?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Rui Costa va nei tecnici
> Zidane e Boban direi che avevano anche una fisicità non comune
> Eusebio, Weah e Cruijff senz'altro fisicamente dotati, come Totti e Seedorf
> Del Piero invece lo metterei con quelli che abbinano tecnica e velocità ma meno forza, come Insigne e Giovinco
> E ElSha? mi sembra che usa più la tecnica in velocità che il fisico, che dite?



concordo, pure Balo anche se ha un fisico pazzesco


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> concordo, pure Balo anche se ha un fisico pazzesco



Beh, Balotelli se non avesse la testa che si ritrova è un super top
tipo Van Basten e Ibra, al suo arco ha tutte le frecce 

ElSha, spero di sbagliarmi, ma mi sembra un pò linitato nelle giocate, non credo arriverà a quei livelli anche se ha già dimostrato di poter essere un campioncino


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Marzo 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> XD Inventiva intendevo ad esempio il gol contro il Chelsea, quella giocata è geniale, come tante altre che ha fatto. Alcune volte partiva in dribbling, ma per diventare devastante in quella specialità doveva essere sorretto da una condizione fisica eccellente, cosa che a mio avviso avevano meno bisogno gli altri tre.
> Poi che sia stato un giocatore geniale nessuno lo mette in dubbio: per me in un certo senso invece Ronaldinho non dico che ha segnato un'epoca, ma poco ci manca. Ha rappresentato la nuova generazione di numero 10: alto 1.80 e forte fisicamente, veloce al contrario di elementi di tecnica pura come Rui Costa, Zidane e lo stesso Boban ad esempio. Quel 10 lì è scomparso, ora ne stanno uscendo fuori alcuni ultimamente, ma sono spesso dotati anche di un discreto dinamismo e vengono spesso arretrati a metà campo a fare la mezz'ala.


Sono d'accordo, infatti nel mio discorso, parlando di campioni dal livello assoluto, sono le sfumature a fare le differenze, piccolissimi dettagli, per quanto riguarda la mia opinione. Infondo, parlando genericamente, Messi, Ronaldo, Maradona e Ronaldinho sono stati giocatori sorretti da un atletismo eccezionale(tutti)e da una tecnica spaventosa(tutti). Il punto dove mi soffermo è la quantità dell'una e dell'altra cosa, perché nei primi tre, secondo me, il fisico è stata più determinante che in Ronaldinho, come ho già detto, invece, il dribbling di Dinho era tecnica pura, meno aiutato dal fisico rispetto agli altri. Vabbè, poi secondo me Dinho è stato il calciatore più tecnico della storia(anche più di Maradona)e sempre secondo me è stato tutto il resto a rendere, chiaramente, Maradona il miglior giocatore di sempre e non il brasiliano


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Beh, Balotelli se non avesse la testa che si ritrova è un super top
> tipo Van Basten e Ibra, al suo arco ha tutte le frecce
> 
> ElSha, spero di sbagliarmi, ma mi sembra un pò linitato nelle giocate, non credo arriverà a quei livelli anche se ha già dimostrato di poter essere un campioncino



per me è troppo presto per fare delle conclusioni sul Faraone...è ancora giovane ed è partito benissimo...alla sua prima stagione in Serie A da titolare l'ha fatta per 3-4 mesi da trascinatore segnando tantissimi gol, facendo anche un lavoro pazzesco nella fase difensiva


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Marzo 2013)

Quando si chiude ?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, infatti nel mio discorso, parlando di campioni dal livello assoluto, sono le sfumature a fare le differenze, piccolissimi dettagli, per quanto riguarda la mia opinione. Infondo, parlando genericamente, Messi, Ronaldo, Maradona e Ronaldinho sono stati giocatori sorretti da un atletismo eccezionale(tutti)e da una tecnica spaventosa(tutti). Il punto dove mi soffermo è la quantità dell'una e dell'altra cosa, perché nei primi tre, secondo me, il fisico è stata più determinante che in Ronaldinho, come ho già detto, invece, il dribbling di Dinho era tecnica pura, meno aiutato dal fisico rispetto agli altri. Vabbè, poi secondo me Dinho è stato il calciatore più tecnico della storia(anche più di Maradona)e sempre secondo me è stato tutto il resto a rendere, chiaramente, Maradona il miglior giocatore di sempre e non il brasiliano


Ahhh, come dribblava Rivelino! XD Ok ammetto, non c'entrava una cippa, ma dovevo dirlo XD...
Ovviamente rispetto la tua opinione, stiamo comunque confrontando giocatori pazzeschi. Ti dirò, a me Ronaldinho entusiasmava, avrei solo voluto vederlo per qualche anno di più al top anche per valutarlo meglio anche in altri aspetti, come ad esempio il dribbling. Peccato di sia dato ai festini già a 28 anni XD


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quando si chiude ?



hai paura del rimontone del fenomeno eh 
cmq c'è scritto chiude 28-03-2013 alle 14:16


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> hai paura del rimontone del fenomeno eh
> cmq c'è scritto chiude 28-03-2013 alle 14:16


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Marzo 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Peccato di sia dato ai festini già a 28 anni XD



Beh non è un particolare da poco 
del resto anche Maradona si è dato alla coca anche prima dei 28 anni, solo con un dirigente come Moggi riusciva a entrare in campo strafatto e poi saltare l'antidoping, questa e cronaca non un illlazione, non c'è da meravigliarsi se poi Moggi sia finito alla RubE

Ed è sempre per la testa cha già a meno della metà della sua carriera Messi è già il migliore di tutti i tempi, senza se e senza ma


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Marzo 2013)

Best invece sui 26 ha smesso di essere il Migliore


----------



## The Ripper (25 Marzo 2013)

garrincha, maradona, best e ronaldinho sullo stesso livello.
Ronaldinho forse ha avuto un qualcosa in più dal punto di vista della "spettacolarità"


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Marzo 2013)

ormai credo che Dinho ce la farà


----------

